# What is VAT RTD ?



## pahadia (19 May 2007)

While filling regulat VAT3 return on ros site it asked me to file VAT RTD from 01-MAY-06 to 01-May-2007. All my clients are in Ireland and I provide them IT services. I file regular VAT3 returns.Do I need to declare anything in VAT RTD ? Could someone shed more light on it please.


Thanks in advance
Pahadia


----------



## extopia (19 May 2007)

You can compute the RTD (return of trading details) from your completed VAT3 returns, shouldn't take more than a few minutes. You'll find more info [broken link removed].


----------



## pahadia (19 May 2007)

That means VAT RTD is sum of what I paid for last one year?...means VAt paid between May-2006 to May-2007...Am I correct ?


----------



## extopia (20 May 2007)

Yes, but you have to break it down across the different VAT rates as far as I remember. The form is pretty self explanatory.


----------



## Aidan 2232 (22 May 2007)

Yes, you have to return the net amounts of your purchases across the different VAT rates.  It should tie back to your VAT retuns for the period if you multipy the figures out.


----------



## ubiquitous (22 May 2007)

Unless you have a reasonable understanding of most day-to-day VAT & tax concepts and procedures, such as the RTD return, you are playing with fire in attempting to do your own returns without the benefit of professional guidance.


----------



## pahadia (22 May 2007)

Thank you all for replying. Mine is quite simple, its 21% for 7-8 invoices, so I guess its quite straight forword.


----------

